# DGT 6000 Part List



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

Last week, I was trying to find the parts list for my new DGT 6000. At www.sears.com it is listed as item # 07127612000. At the Sears Parts store, I keyed in 071.27612000 for the model number and none was found. I also tried leaving off the final "000" and that failed too. Does anyone know if the current models are online yet?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul

The # you are trying is a sales code. Go to http://www3.sears.com/ and enter model # 917.276120


----------

